
Why ARM Owes Apple - tambourine_man
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z0zTymv0ZEw&list=UU9-y-6csu5WGm29I7JiwpnA
======
melling
The answer: the Newton used ARM and that helped ARM gain a foothold in the cpu
market.

